# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  VALENTINO EL MAGO ENMASCARADO

## magomarcos

Valentino el  Mago Enmascarado Revela Su Identidad quitándose la mascara.

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=LHzDvB...eature=related

Cuál es tu opinión sobre su comentario, de el porqué devela los efectos de magia.  :Confused:  :Confused: ??

----------


## FranzMagic

Pues bueno,me parece lo que a todos,y no hace falta que diga más,la falta de fama le lleva a hacer estas cosas¿? si al final va a ser verdad el dicho de: "todo tiene un precio"...

----------


## andrelafont

digo lo mismo que dije en el foro de neem:

yo creo que se saco la mascara en el ultimo especial porque sabia que no iba a hacer mas, si se le hubiera visto la cara desde el primer especial hubiera aparecido al otro dia con un conejo angora metido en el culo. abrazos.

----------


## mago carlos

En mi opinion sus principios fueron buenos pero no los juegos que revelo que profano se pone a practicar efectos como metamorfosis y sepultado vivo despues de que este inutil los revelo, creo que lo unico que hizo en verdad fue desprestigiar la magia hacer que la gente deje de creer en ella.

----------


## magomarcos

Felicitaciones magicolegas  gauchos de Rio Grande do Soul .
Se ha sentenciado en contra de Tv Globo do Rio de Janeiro y RBS TV Porto Alegre.  En referencia al mago enmascarado.
En los demás países, que anda paseándose  M, los magos recién se moverán si estos amigos de Brasil, ganan su batalla. O acaso hay alguien que esté en movimiento ya.



* El término “gaucho” se refiere a las personas que habitan en el estado brasileño de Rio Grande Do Soul.

El día 5 de mayo de 2003 recibimos el primer mensaje de nuestro querido amigo y colega brasileño Mago KARDINI (Victor Hugo Cardia) 
Donde con gran alegría nos da la excelente noticia de que el día 30 de abril se dictó por fin la Sentencia del juez Eduardo Khote Werlang de la 11ª Vara Cível de Porto Alegre, que favorece a 21 magos integrantes de la "Associação dos Mágicos Gaúchos Vítimas do Programa Fantástico" en contra de Tv Globo do Rio de Janeiro y RBS TV Porto Alegre, por la transmisión en Brasil durante todo el año 1999 de las revelaciones de secretos de magia del pseudo mago norteamericano Leonardo Montano (alias Val Valentino, alias “Mr. M”, alias “el mago enmascarado”) en el programa de televisión “Fantástico”.

Los abogados que llevaron los trámites del caso en representación de los colegas gauchos son:

Dr. Marco Antonio Birnfeld (actual abogado) y Dr. Marcio Oliveira Puggina (RIP 20-oct-2001)

La sentencia conmina a la empresa televisiva a indemnizar a los magos demandantes por los perjuicios, daño patrimonial y la disminución de mercado laboral a consecuencia de la transmisión de los programas del enmascarado.

Se ha ganado esta importante fase legal, aunque los litigios deberán continuar porque la empresa de televisión ya apeló la sentencia ante el Tribunal de Justicia do Río Grande do Sul.

Hemos recibido y seguimos recibiendo decenas de mensajes de magos, personalidades y presidentes de asociaciones de todo el mundo que felicitan a los magos de Brasil por este ejemplar triunfo. 

Entre los más destacados se encuentra el Comunicado No. 212 de la Secretaría General de la Federación Latinoamericana de Sociedades Mágicas y el mensaje de Abb Dickson, Presidente de WAM (World Alliance of Magicians).

Antes de pasar a los detalles de esta información quiero personalmente enviar por este medio una gran felicitación y mi más sincero reconocimiento a todos aquellos magos, abogados, familiares y amigos que a lo largo de estos cuatro años y medio de litigio lucharon por demostrar que la magia es un arte que merece respeto y no puede ser vendida a productores de mediocres programas de televisión sin escrúpulos.

Como en otras ocasiones he dicho, no está lejano el día en que terminen las revelaciones abiertas de secretos de magia y esas ridículas “escuelitas de magia” en televisión que tanto daño hacen al Arte de la Magia y al trabajo de los magos en todos los países del mundo. 
Que este gran triunfo de los colegas brasileños sea ejemplo para todas las generaciones de magos y aficionados a La Reina de Todas las Artes.
 Este caso genera jurisprudencia y constituye por lo tanto una importante referencia en futuras demandas por revelación de secretos de magia en medios masivos de comunicación y es además un importante paso hacia la creación de Leyes Universales que protejan el Arte de la Magia y el trabajo honesto de todos los magos.

Con acciones como esta es como nuestra magia recuperará el lugar que le corresponde en la historia del mundo con una Bella Arte Patrimonio de la Humanidad.

La publicación de la Sentencia Final puede ser consultada en la página de internet del Tribunal de Justicia do Río Grande do Sul (buscar el proceso número 00101156694)

De esta útlima página he realizado una traducción-resumen con los hechos más importantes del caso, que únicamente para efectos informativos transcribo a continuación (ruego disculpas por cualquier traducción imprecisa de términos legales, de los cuales no me considero experto):

El Juez Eduardo Kothe Werlang de la 11ª Vara Cível de Porto Alegre juzgó procedente la Acción Indemnizatoria promovida por 21 magos contra Tv Globo do Rio de Janeiro y contra de RBS Tv Porto Alegre – la primera en condición de generadora y la segunda como retransmisora- 
Fueron cuatro años y un mes de demandas que comenzaron con el juzgamiento de una Medida Cautelar, solicitada por la entonces recién fundada Associação dos Mágicos Gaúchos Vítimas do Programa Fantástico.

La entidad obtiene el 19 de marzo de 1999 una orden, concedida por la Juez Gisele Anne Vieira, prohibiendo las posteriores apariciones de “Mister M”. Globo y RBS no tuvieron éxito en las apelaciones que interpusieron ante el Tribunal de Justicia do Río Grande do Sul (TJRS). 
Paralelamente la justicia de Rio de Janeiro negó la aplicación de una orden similar al Sindicato dos Artistas Cariocas. 
Esa dualidad de decisiones le dio a Globo la posibilidad de solicitar Conflicto de Competencia antel el Supremo Tribunal de Justicia (STJ), donde el ministro Cesar Asfor Rocha concede una orden para permitir el regreso a la televisión de los episodios de “Mister M”.

En un juicio posterior el propio STJ afirmó la Competencia de la Justicia Gaucha, llevando a Porto Alegre inclusive la acción de los magos cariocas (actualmente sin sentencia y en trámite en la 11ª Vara Civil). 
La Corte Superior también ratificó la prohibición de las apariciones del enmascarado.
Se sucedieron varios incidentes y tuvo lugar una larga presentación de testimonios.
 El Juez Eduardo Werlang rechazó el último día 29 la ocurrencia de un ilícito penal (en este se consideraría la responsabilidad del ciudadano norteamericano Leonardo Montano que con el sobrenombre de “Mister M” reveló los secretos de los trucos).
 Sin embargo el propio Juez Werlang refiere en la sentencia que “esto no significa que lo permita ni lo absuelve o considera sin responsabilidad”.
 El concluye que “empresas que lucran con la transmisión de programas televisivos poseen responsabilidad por los perjuicios que estos causaren” (según el proceso número 101156694).

Las empresas Globo y RBS TV pueden recurrir al TJRS y es natural admitir que la demanda aún va a tener muchos desbordamientos. 
La decisión del Juez Werlang manda que las pérdidas de los magos sean cubiertas en la Liquidación de Sentencia. 
El Juez ya reconoció que “la existencia de perjuicios patrimoniales está comprobada, pues fue contabilizada la disminución de las rentas por shows y la cantidad de presentaciones”. 
La sentencia admite que “máquinas, instrumentos y utensilios fueron tornados obsoletos”.

El magistrado reconoce que el propio slogan utilizado para referirse a “Mister M” como “el enemigo número 1 de los magos” comprueba que las dos emisoras de televisión “asumirán la destrucción del repertorio profesional, siendo su deber restablecer los lucros solapados y los prejuicios ocasionados a los demandantes”.

Si no hubiera recurso por parte de las emisoras –el cual se espera- y si la sentencia es confirmada por el TJRS la demanda entrará en fase de liquidación. 
Un perito estimará cuánto dejaron de ganar los magos gauchos desde marzo de 1999 y para toda la vida, considerando una proyección de 72 años de cada uno. 
Definirá también el valor de los instrumentos y equipos que resultaron inservibles.
 La indemnización por daño moral será reparada con el pago a cada uno de los magos de otro tanto igual a la pérdida de ingresos mencionada mas el valor de los aparatos. 
Esa decisión fue adoptada por el Juez porque “a cada autor muestra diferente medición y diferente repercusión patrimonial, algunos eran magos profesionales y otros complementaban sus ingresos con presentaciones”.

La sentencia sin embargo no mantiene la orden (preliminar) prohibitiva otorgada con anticipación.
 Esto es, si las emisoras de Rede Globo quisieran traer de vuelta a “Mister M” a su programación serán libres de hacerlo, pero el Juez advierte “aquel ciudadano que se sintiere lesionado siempre tendrá derecho a la reparación en el ámbito civil”.

La sentencia tampoco concedió la solicitud de los magos, prevista en el artículo 75 de la Ley de Prensa. 
Ellos querían que la Justicia les proporcione un espacio en el programa “Fantástico” para que Cid Moreira –o algún otro presentador- lea una síntesis de la decisión condenatoria.
 Ayer por la tarde los magos TONY y KARDINI –quienes fueron los líderes de la acción- declararon “festejamos mucho la sentencia, aunque la Justicia brasileña continúe siendo demorada”.
 Anunciaron que la parte de la demanda que no fue resuelta a favor será apelada ante el TJRS. 
Ellos consideran fundamental que “la propia Globo tenga que decir en vivo a sus espectadores que fue condenada por la revelación de secretos artísticos de ilusonistas profesionales”.

----------


## Jimmy MX

Para ser sincero, me da igual lo que hizo Val Valentino. 
Desveló muchos secretos, pero no por eso la gente va a dejar de creer en la magia, de hecho por ese programa la gente se interesó más por la magia. 

Ya era hora de que hubiera una excusa para que los magos dejaran de hacer lo mismo de siempre y se pusieran a inovar nuevas ilusiones. 

Si se reveló el secreto ¿que queda por hacer? inventar nuevas ilusiones. Venga esque ¿porque precisamente se tiene que hacer lo mismo de siempre? metamorfosis, mujer partida etc.

----------


## mago bruno

no tendrían que revelar los trucos de magia

----------


## oskiper

> digo lo mismo que dije en el foro de neem:
> 
> yo creo que se saco la mascara en el ultimo especial porque sabia que no iba a hacer mas, si se le hubiera visto la cara desde el primer especial hubiera aparecido al otro dia con un conejo angora metido en el culo. abrazos.


El problema es que luego de un impass siguió con la serie y hay una actual donde desvela efectos de Criss Angel, David Blaine, Takayama y más, no tiene límites.

----------


## Coloclom

Jimmy MX, creo que tienes razón, de echo, creo que hablaré con los moderadores a ver si nos ponemos las pilas y nos decidimos a revelar todos los efectos mágicos que conocemos en el área abierta, todos todos, y así, SEGURO que aparecen nuevos y genial efecto por miles, como mucho, de aquí en una semana (tal vez 2).

Para mi ese hombre es un chivo. STOP
La mafia colombiana hace corbatas colombianas a los chivos. STOP
Me encanta la cultura colombiana. STOP


Y no es que le desee ningún mal, pero ese tipo de personas, que se enriquecen lucrandose de los demás, no merecen NADA (opinión personal).

----------


## Jimmy MX

Hah, Coloc Gracias por tu comentario  :001 005:

----------


## Coloclom

No hay de qué, y espero que no te haya molestado, pero creo que los magos han de tener unos principios mínimos que les impidan revelar abiertamente un secreto salvo que sea una inventiva propia.

Y no porque lo diga el Canuto, sino porque hay que tener respeto por los demás que amamos este arte.

----------


## Iban

Cuando todavía ni sabía cómo agarrar una baraja, ya me sabía de memoria las dos reglas de oro:

1.- Nunca repitas el mismo juego al mismo público.
2.- Nunca reveles el secreto.

La primera tiene honorables excepciones, pero las excepciones a la segunda... sólo pueden ser deshonrosas .

----------


## oahu

compañeros de foro todos savemos una cosa y es que son dias malos para este arte a la que representamos ..hoy mismo antena 3 a emitido de nuevo los especiales del mago enmascarado
que indignacion

----------


## Iban

Acaba de hacer la carta ascensor con contrapeso. Eso ya me hace todavía menos gracia...

De aquí a explicar el DL, un tris.

----------


## Jimmy MX

Bien, revelando ilusiones viejas y que ningun profano no podra hacer, eso me da igual, pero ahora esta desvelando cosas sencillas que ahora si son suficientes para jodernos, el rising card, la bola zombie, resucitar a una mosca muerta. Si, este tio nos va a joder a no ser que inventemos cosas nuevas como una metarfosis transaparente (idea mia de mi).

----------


## oahu

la culpa la tiene antena 3 que esta permintiendo que estos progrmas se emitan otra vez 
aunque bien sea el mago enmascarado  o no siempre a habido algun programs de revelacion de magia !madremia!

----------


## Ravenous

Cierto, que la FOX haya grabado los nuevos programas no tiene nada que ver  :Whistle:

----------


## Iván Manso

Bien, como veo que el hilo se sigue más aquí... expondré la opinión que he escrito en el otro hilo:

Este mago enseña los aros chinos... un gran juego... 

El programa se emitió por primera vez en España en el año 1998... sigo haciendo los aros chinos. Nadie se acuerda, repito, NADIE, de cuando lo echaron en aquel año y mucho menos de lo que enseñó...

No nos escandalicemos por algo que no tiene ninguna importancia. Dejemos que el tal Valentino explique esos métodos, están desfasados, algunos son ridículos. Yo ya no me escandalizo, sabéis por qué

TODOS LOS DÍAS EN YOUTUBE SE SUBEN VIDEOS EXPLICATIVOS DE EFECTOS DE MAGIA 

Y YOUTUBE LO VE MUCHA MÁS GENTE QUE LA TELE, CREERME 

Esto último en mayúsculas, para que reflexionemos sobre la realidad. 

Si no nos gusta que explique los aros chinos o el pañuelito que desaparece... adelante, mirar en LOS LIBROS, ahí tenéis millones de juegos más, elegir uno y sorprender al público. Ah, advierto que esto último requiere un poquitín de esfuerzo... pero bueno, quien algo quiere...

No nos quejemos tanto y trabajemos y estudiemos más... por favor

ESA ES LA REALIDAD... Duele verdad??

----------


## MrCuervOscuro

Creo que a este hombre, porque no se le puede llamar mago, ya que un mago nunca revela sus trucos, puede que impulsará a gente a la magia pero, desveló trucos muy significativos.

----------


## Ilusios

En mi opinión, es bueno que todos busquemos nuevas técnicas o nuevas ilusiones, pero me parece que revelarlos tan abiertamente no es el método mas conveniente. Pero, la verdad, no se me ocurre otra forma :/

Lamentablemente, ésta actitud ha dado pie a que muchas personas filmen videos revelando trucos (lo cual creo que no tiene ningun fin útil)

Esa es mi opinion ^^

----------


## GermánK

Es difícil de pensar el tema. Los libros están al alcance de todos, los videos con los que aprendemos también. 
Una vez visto un f**** depósito de bolas, monedas o lo que fuese ya es difícil sorprenderse, incluso cuando aprendes a hacerlos vez a un experto como Williamson y pierdes la ilusión que te hacía antes.

Evidentemente Valentino es una persona con un sentido de su ética deontológica muy laxo, en donde todos sus conocimientos profesionales se pueden banalizar en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, pero nosotros también aprendimos por gente que devela sus secretos a profanos, sin ir mas lejos un niño de 15 años compra el libro de Canuto y sin saber nada, en dos o tres días de lectura puede hacer 100 trucos casi automáticos, manejar carta g*** y otras delicias muy sencillas y utilísimas para todos nosotros.

----------


## albatalyawsi

Hola, Papá Pitufo. No puedo estar de acuerdo contigo. Lo que hace el enmascarado, o mejor dicho, el mago "es más descarado" es utilizar un medio de difusión tan amplia como la TV para destripar los trucos y ganarse un dinero sin más a costa de la curiosidad y el morbo de los televidentes. ¿Y qué diferencia hay entre él y cualquier DVD, por ejemplo, de Giobbi o o M. Goñi? En que el enmascarado revienta los trucos, así, sin más, y Giobbi o M. Goñi los enseñan con afán didáctico, paso a paso, sin prisas y con método a los interesados en este mundo. Entonces, para empezar, ya hay un dato importante y es el objetivo que se persigue y el público al que se dirigen uno y otros. Esos son los motivos por los que nadie se plantea que los libros de Florensa, Giobbi y otros hagan algún daño a la magia. 

Lo tengo clarísimo. El verdadero aficionado a la magia busca lo que precisamente no ofrece el enmascarado. Por lo que ese potencial niño de 15 años que tú dices, con un libro en la mano, lo hemos sido todos nosotros, los que somos amantes de la magia y ya tenemos unos añitos.

Un abrazo a todos.

Jesús

----------

